# Nyko Playpad



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Been following this gamepad since hearing about it a few months ago called the Playpad from Nyko. It's getting released on the 1st of October for $40 on Amazon. The Playpad is Bluetooth connectable, looks really slick coming in black or white, and comes with a carrying case which holds the controller along with a nice dock they give you with it. It features "dual analog stick, d-pad, 4 face buttons, left and right dual shoulder/trigger buttons". They also provide a free application in the Play Store that gives a list of great titles to use the Playpad with.

Official Site: http://www.nyko.com/...l/?name=PlayPad

Purchase: http://www.amazon.co...pd_sim_sbs_vg_2


----------

